# meet kaila :)



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

so yesterday i bought the sweetest little baby albino girl.
she's the tiniest little thing i've ever seen


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

she is absolutely adorable!
where did you get her from?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cute! dose she have a name yet??


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

i got her from Paulette Boston up here in nova scotia 
and oh my gosh Paulette is the sweetest person!

her name is Kaila 

and i didn't realize how much they poop! it's neverending!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's adorable!! That last picture just about made my heart melt!  Congrats!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha duh, after i posted i realized her name was the topic :lol: oops. but she is adorable! i just love pink noses!! <3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is adorable!!! I love albinos.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I normally dont like albino's, BUT WOW!
That is one beutifull little girl! SOOOO cute and adorable.


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

thank you!
poor kaila, Isabella won't let her sleep with her


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is an absolute angel!!!


----------

